# Solved: Fresh install of WinServer 2003 missing Internet Explorer? Can't do updates.



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just finished formatting the hard drive of an older dell server (a PowerEdge 1800) using the copy of Windows Server 2003 that it came with (the shiny holographic disc). Installation was very strait forward; just like installing Windows XP really. No questions besides date and time and username information were asked. Nothing like, "Do you want to install Internet Explorer" for example.

Well anyway, the system is up and I managed to get a network driver for the ethernet adapter on using another computer and an external hard drive to move the file. I also installed Firefox and I am able to get to the web and browse the internet using it.

Unfortunately it would seem that Internet Explorer was not installed with the rest of the operating system and every download I've tried so far says the installer is intended for some other operating system or architecture. So basically when you click Windows Update from the start menu absolutely nothing happens. This is surprising to me, considering this is a fresh install from an OEM disc on a formatted partition. Does Microsoft intentionally leave IE excluded from default server installs or is this something Dell does where the right version of IE can be found among other utility discs?

This is the first time I've actually had to install Windows Server so I'm open to surprises. My hope is someone will say, "That's actually normal. Here's what you need to do." Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

This does not sound normal to me.

First you can try the SFC tool to scan and restore missing files:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747

Also, you can use the .inf file to repair/install ie:
a) Explorer to C:\Windows\Inf folder
b) Locate IE.INF, right click it and select Install.


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

peterh40 said:


> This does not sound normal to me.
> 
> First you can try the SFC tool to scan and restore missing files:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747
> ...


The SFC tool did nothing, but the manual install with the INF file worked the charm. THANK YOU SO MUCH!! :up:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I have never seen a server install where IE did not install as it is pretty much a part of the operating system. Can you run it from the start > run command? Can you access a web page from Windows Explorer?


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rockn said:


> I have never seen a server install where IE did not install as it is pretty much a part of the operating system. Can you run it from the start > run command? Can you access a web page from Windows Explorer?


I forgot to mark this solved but to answer your question, before running the INF file I could not get Internet Explorer to run from the Run command box. Also if I opened up the Customize Desktop setting to enable the My Computer icon and Internet Explorer the system would ask me what program I wanted to run the IE icon with. Strange stuff.


----------

